# Epson 3880



## dmd (May 25, 2010)

This printer was mentioned a year ago in "Announcements". Does anyone know if this printer is still considered to be a good choice? Or is there an Epson upgrade?


----------



## SeayPhotography (Jun 16, 2010)

I am using the 388' and love it. It is still the "premier" 17" epson printer. The provided ICC profiles have produced beautiful results. The 488' adds being able to print from roll feed, which for me was not needed.


----------



## loverexpert (Aug 23, 2010)

[quote author=dmd link=topic=9877.msg66989#msg66989 date=1274757534]
This printer was mentioned a year ago in "Announcements". Does anyone know if this printer is still considered to be a good choice? Or is there an Epson upgrade?
[/quote]

I have heard Epson announce 2 new printers in PMA, but I dont think it's going to replace 388' since it's not that old yet.
I do have 388' with me and it's a great printer. I use my Epson Pro 388' with refillable cartridges and the results are really stunningly good.


----------



## mgrad (Sep 14, 2010)

I also have the 388' and find it to work extremely well. I particularly enjoy the ability to create print presets for the various papers and print sizes.

I would appreciate a more complete description of dmd's system for using refillable cartridges.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry Mark, it looks like dmd has left the building.


----------

